# Solar Auction



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I get a lot of emails from auction houses selling businesses. I got an email today from 1 of the auction houses and there auction off a residential solar business. If anyone is interested it's in Fresno California for tomorrow here is a link to the auction www.cagp.com/events/closure-of-residential-solar-installer/ I tried the link so it's safe. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with that .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It's going to have to go big time cheap . . . with the 18% buyers fee sitting up on top of the final gaveled price.

Wonder if it had any ties to Solyndra . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> It's going to have to go big time cheap . . . with the 18% buyers fee sitting up on top of the final gaveled price.
> 
> *Wonder if it had any ties to Solyndra . . .
> *
> ...


Did you mean Sotero?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Think about this CA is a state that require a lot of solar. So one if the company is up for sale at auction there is good reason. If it was any good one of the others would have just bought it out taken the work. Solar is an industry full of scams. That is nothing new.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Every industry is full of scams. And they're full of wanna-bes as well.


----------

